# food list and live crickets?



## sanctuary

Does anyone know where there is a good list of foods that mice can and can not eat?

Also can you put live crickets in with mice and leave them in there? 

Thanks all x


----------



## visitor

There is a large food list on this forum viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5


----------



## sanctuary

Fantastic thank you


----------



## visitor

You`re welcome


----------



## NikiP

I've wondered about trying crickets myself, but do not *leave* them in there. To many stories out there about crickets hurting & maiming other animals out there. Would imagine pinkies would have it the worst.


----------



## Nicola

You should be able to buy meal worms and crickets at your local pet store, they are best fed live (If you're not squeamish!) as freezing and drying can eliminate some of the nutrients. They are high in protein and quite beneficial  
If you plan on feeding live insects to a group of mice, please keep in mind that seeing live food can kick in their hunting instincts, I suggest feeding them separately. 
To anyone that wants to feed insects to their mice, Please don't attempt to catch insects from outside to feed to your mice, wild insects can carry diseases that can be transferred onto your mice.


----------



## sanctuary

yeah was thinking about the tiny crickets you can get from petshops. 
Ok so maybe do it with one at a time in a different container so they can go back into the cage without the crickets later


----------



## reecef

some of mine love the odd live treat whereas other simply avoid it, just be careful where you source from as you dont want them carrying diseases/parasites.


----------



## RavennaHallowed

is it actually safe to feed mice live food? Out of curiousity. Even the small petshop crickets or live mealworms.


----------



## Serena

Mine love occasional live mealworms, and they went absolutely crazy when I gave them live crickets. 
I wouldn't give live insects when you have babies unter two weeks of age, since insects can harm other animaly really seriously (If they take mealworms out of your fingers and eat them immediately it should be safe). I think the mother would catch the cricket and eat it before it can do any harm, but just to be safe I wouldn't recommend trying it.
Other than that I see no reason not to feed live crickets and mealworms.


----------

